# Looking to rehome 5 week old dumbo rat pups - Kitchener Waterloo Guelph Cambridge



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

Rat pups ready for adoption on April 25 to be adopted out in same sex pairs. They black eyed whites and will develop himi colour points later on as both parents have colour points. There will be an adoption fee and adopters will be screened and a non breeding contract will be signed. 

If you're wondering why I've made the decision to rehome unfortunately I will not get into details on a public forum as I value my privacy and the privacy of my rats.

Attached is a photo of one of the rat pups. At this stage they look identical and I cannot tell their faces apart.


----------

